# ? about using 2 different cds



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I started Mike's Emotional Renewal cds about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I am following the guide on using them. The sessions are pretty short and I don't fall asleep during them. So after I listen to the ER cds I always put on the Toward Inner Peace cds and listen and always fall asleep during the 2nd or 3rd sessin. I was wondering if this is OK and if I'm still getting the 'good' effect from the ER if I do this. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tiss - I have asked Mike about your question and his reply is below (I deleted my previous post now that I have the proper answer - also, it might be that as time progresses with the new Emotional Renewal program, you will eventually fall asleep to those sessions in time, and that will sort it out too.Here is Mike's reply to you ~ Take care.









> quote: Listening to the programs as Tiss is doing is fine, nothing to hurt her in anything we do! It is important to recognise that the programs are different and due to that the duration, tonality, content ,delivery etc are different. If Tiss is wanting to sleep that is fine doing what she is doing. ER110 is quite a complex (although seamless for the listener) program and gels together quite nicely using the recommended listening schedule. Following the schedule is of course important when schedules are included in the program. I would say, Tiss is fine doing what she is doing, but also to be aware that each program has its own methodologies. Not falling to sleep does not detract from the effectiveness of the program. However also bear in mind to just go with the flow, not to anticipate the same thing with different programs. Simply lay quietly and listen, and gentle results can be expected. Different programs address different issues in different ways. As I mentioned if Tiss enjoys other sessions to help her sleep thats fine too. Like all we do, simply allow yourslef to be guided by the sound of my voice.


Hope that helps!


----------

